# Weekly Payout after Lyft + Uber?



## nplyftcp (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm new here obviously so I'm not sure where to find the question I'm asking so I'll ask you all.

For those whom drive with both Uber + Lyft, what do you typically bring home a week? Not counting gas or any repairs.

I'd be interested to see the breakdown of casual drivers, part time drivers, and full time drivers.

Thanks!


----------



## Jack Pavlov (Nov 7, 2015)

I drive SF Bay Area, i drive about 35-45 hours a week and it fluctuates between 900 and 1200.

I just got finished with 43 hours on uber last week and got 1300+
I'm doing Lyft now full time so i expect about the same if not more due to PDB and tips.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

nplyftcp said:


> I'm new here obviously so I'm not sure where to find the question I'm asking so I'll ask you all.
> 
> For those whom drive with both Uber + Lyft, what do you typically bring home a week? Not counting gas or any repairs.
> 
> ...


Realistically there isn't a huge difference in earnings on either platform. Uber has lesser down time for pings than Lyft. I drive about 20 hrs/wk in LA and gross about $280-350 which mostly includes the busiest demand times. I guess you could double that for a 50 hr shift as a full time driver, since most of those other 30 hrs may not be as busy and less to no surge.That said, I've heard drivers making $1200-$1500 a week but I've never been able to achieve that with the existing rates.


----------



## SDlyftanduber (Oct 6, 2015)

Lyft $410 with 10% PDB 17 hours
Uber $750 34 hours driving Select. 

Not a typical week.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

About $700/week driving full-time in Raleigh, NC. That's mostly lyft with the 20% PDB & I usually get about 20% of my fares in tips. I do uber when surge is high, but around here pax don't request very often when surge is high, they have learned to wait it out.


----------



## Andrew Thun (Oct 27, 2015)

it will take you a while to figure out your own city, where to be and when are a big factor. We can all list out how much WE make but your own figures may be way different. What part of Phoenix you are planning on driving in are a big factor also. DT/Old Town Scottsdale is a good area, around ASU/Mill Ave is probably a good spot but it won't be too long before you HATE college kids! Time of day you are driving is also a factor. Study the pax app on the hours you plan on driving, pay attention to where the cars on the map are, and head there. They are all there for a reason!


----------



## Bio (Mar 2, 2016)

Jack Pavlov said:


> I drive SF Bay Area, i drive about 35-45 hours a week and it fluctuates between 900 and 1200.
> 
> I just got finished with 43 hours on uber last week and got 1300+
> I'm doing Lyft now full time so i expect about the same if not more due to PDB and tips.


Hey thanks for that info I'm actually thinking about joining. Is there anyway I can see how summAaries look for a lil motivation? 1200 would be nice for me right now.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

Bio said:


> Hey thanks for that info I'm actually thinking about joining. Is there anyway I can see how summAaries look for a lil motivation? 1200 would be nice for me right now.


. Hurry!! Uber needs you out there Right now.. You will be surprised how it drastically changes your life.. I'm very tempted to give u a glimpse of what the weekly summaries look like to give you a jumpstart off the cliff...


----------



## Bio (Mar 2, 2016)

Digits said:


> . Hurry!! Uber needs you out there Right now.. You will be surprised how it drastically changes your life.. I'm very tempted to give u a glimpse of what the weekly summaries look like to give you a jumpstart off the cliff...


Nice do you do lyft and uber? How was the month of January for u?


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

Bio said:


> Nice do you do lyft and uber? How was the month of January for u?


I stopped driving Uber after their recent rate cuts however I'm aware of how much drivers are losing ever since.I'll make it simple for you, Run as fast and as far as you can from Uber unless you're into kinky masochism fetish.


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

nplyftcp said:


> I'm new here obviously so I'm not sure where to find the question I'm asking so I'll ask you all.
> 
> For those whom drive with both Uber + Lyft, what do you typically bring home a week? Not counting gas or any repairs.
> 
> ...


I 'm part-time and drive both and also drive DoorDash and Veyo. Uber and Lyft combined usually brings in about $200-$250 per week. DoorDash and Veyo usually add another $200.

If you need a referral code for the signing bonus, private message me!


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

About 1100 a week full time in Raleigh/Durham for Lyft. That's with PDB
20% back and + lots of tips! I have my car decked with strobe light and disco ball. I make my car as insanely fun as possible and get great tips because of it. It's all about tips. I don't fk wit uber. They cheap and don't allow tips or PDB. Also my pax tip 5, 10, 20 per trip with $40 $50 tips not uncommon on the Lyft app. When people are drunk and hop in a fun as Lyft and you give em a good time they gonna throw money at you


----------



## KalianATX (Nov 16, 2015)

Digits said:


> . Hurry!! Uber needs you out there Right now.. You will be surprised how it drastically changes your life.. I'm very tempted to give u a glimpse of what the weekly summaries look like to give you a jumpstart off the cliff...


WTF. How are you achieving such high gross fares with so little rides? Are you driving LUX?


----------



## KalianATX (Nov 16, 2015)

Digits said:


> I stopped driving Uber after their recent rate cuts however I'm aware of how much drivers are losing ever since.I'll make it simple for you, Run as fast and as far as you can from Uber unless you're into kinky masochism fetish.


lol. JK. =P


----------



## Finnegan (Mar 3, 2016)

I work in SF, recently 1,700$ for 60 hour week.
Pulled in 750$ St paddy weekend with 22 hrs.

Depends where you are, it's a bit like fishing ...you never know what you're
going to catch.

Best hours for me 5am - 10am weekdays ..3pm -7pm afternoons and all Friday and Saturday night
Sunday AM can be good too.

You want to position yourself to get good fares.
You have to be smart...exploit both platforms...or be exploited


----------

